# [SOLVED] kotor 2 crash



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

hi toma2598 here i've just got KOTOR 2 today NEW and i chose my characters feats and all that and as soon as the intro finished it crashed no matter how hard i try (i uninstalled it in a rage..........) it doesn't work! i will be grateful if you help!!!!!ray:


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

Hello toma2598,
Can you list your system specs here?


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

should windows 7 and 3 graphics cards be enough detail?


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

by the way i found that its something to do the video card but it doesnt tell me what:upset::upset::upset:


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

Well if you could list your system specs, we could recommend a graphics card upgrade for you.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

What Tyran means is that we need to know your full specs.

RAM
CPU
Graphics card(s)
PSU (power supply unit)
HDD
Motherboard


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

can you tell me the reccomended graphics card for an intel pentium core processor t4300 [if you need more details ask me]


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

. Your PSU/PSU wattage, what video card slots you have will tell us what we need to know for a graphics upgrade . If you do not know your PSU wattage, open up your computer and look at the big cube, it should have a sticker on it with all this information. Post that information here (including the wattage)


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

i can't find that cube withe the info on it [are you sure its on the my computer]


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

The PSU is the power supply unit, the box at the top rear of your computer case with all the power cables coming out of it. There is a label on the side of the PSU that gives the make, model and total watts. You need to remove the side panel from your case to see the PSU.

Please post your system specs as requested. Without this information, it's impossible for anyone to help you.


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: kotor 2 crash*

something strange happened......... i uninstalled it again and when i reinstalled it worked like my other games. thanks for your advice anyway!!:wink:


----------

